# Ubuntu or Yellow Dog for PS3?



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I just put a new fat32 HD in my PS3, and now I'm wanting to install Linux. First off, I want to emphasize that I'm not familiar with Linux AT ALL. So with that being said, I want the most user friendly, "noob friendly", Linux distro installed on my PS3. Anyway, what do you guys think I should install, Ubuntu or Yellow Dog? Please vote and give a reason why you voted the way you did.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Dec 11, 2007)

I had YDL on my PS3 and it wasn't all that spectacular. Try it out though and see if you enjoy it.


----------



## bruins004 (Dec 11, 2007)

Can you put RedHat on it?

If so you might wanna try that one.
It is pretty much very similar to Windows and is mostly GUI based.

A good beginners Linux.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Can you put RedHat on it?
> 
> If so you might wanna try that one.
> It is pretty much very similar to Windows and is mostly GUI based.
> ...



Is RedHat free?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2007)

RedHat=Fedora


----------



## btarunr (Dec 11, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Is RedHat free?



Red Hat Linux as such is something you have to buy. But there is a free clone of Red Had Linux in the form of Fedora, which is organised by the same company.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Red Hat Linux as such is something you have to buy. But there is a free clone of Red Had Linux in the form of Fedora, which is organised by the same company.



So I'm guessing that Fedora has less features, but with a similar interface?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2007)

RedHat is the Corporate version, Fedora is the free personal version.  I've used both, the only real difference is that RedHat has corporate support.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> RedHat is the Corporate version, Fedora is the free personal version.  I've used both, the only real difference is that RedHat has corporate support.



I see. I've always heard of people using RedHat for servers, but nothing more than that.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 11, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> So I'm guessing that Fedora has less features, but with a similar interface?



No, Fedora has all that RH does except for the proprietry software + tech support from Redhat. You don't need the tech-support, the proprietry parts are not that big a deal. A Linux distribution is not a single piece of software like Windows but a collection of applications, drivers sitting on top of the rock-solid Linux kernel.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

btarunr said:


> No, Fedora has all that RH does except for the proprietry software + tech support from Redhat. You don't need the tech-support, the proprietry parts are not that big a deal. A Linux distribution is not a single piece of software like Windows but a collection of applications, drivers sitting on top of the rock-solid Linux kernel.



Good to know, and very useful information. I'm new to Linux and I've been doing a lot of research here lately to figure out wish Linux distro is right for me. Thanks much.


----------



## ktr (Dec 11, 2007)

read this article: http://gaming.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10273


----------



## btarunr (Dec 11, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Good to know, and very useful information. I'm new to Linux and I've been doing a lot of research here lately to figure out wish Linux distro is right for me. Thanks much.



psst: You want a better deal, try OpenSuSE with XGL. It's the free version of the EPIC SuSE Linux. This'll knock your head off and make you feel dumb at having ignored such an awesome alternative to Windows Vista.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

ktr said:


> read this article: http://gaming.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10273



That's an interesting article. I also just finished reading this:

http://ps3forums.com/showthread.php?t=70791


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 11, 2007)

ydl 5 was MADE!! for ps3 specifically, so it must be optimized for the ps3 more than ubuntu would be, ydl is the best choice IMO


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

Could you link me to the PS3 version?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 11, 2007)

heres the guide for installing it for the ps3 http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/support/installation/ydl5.0.2_ps3_guide.pdf


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> heres the guide for installing it for the ps3 http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/support/installation/ydl5.0.2_ps3_guide.pdf



Wait is there no download? Can you just get it in dvd form?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 11, 2007)

and here is the download links, choose which one is best for you 

Yellow Dog Linux Mirrors

Edit: Found the PS3 iso download for ya 

ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/yellowdog/iso/yellowdog-5.0-phoenix-20061208-PS3.iso


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 11, 2007)

here's the bootloader for the ps3

ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/yellowdog/iso/yellowdog-5.0-docs/otheros.bld

make a directory like this and put orthos.bld there 


G: - Represenents removable Drive

G:/PS3/OTHEROS/otheros.bld


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

Alright cool, I'm downloading YDL now. I'm going to make sure to partition this hard drive though that way if YDL doesn't work out, I can swap it with another distro without having to reformat the whole hard drive.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 11, 2007)

no problem mate, hope you have fun, get back to us on it xD


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

When I goto that ftp address (for the YDL os) to download the file on my PS3 internet browser nothing happens? Which one should I download first?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh nevermind, I see what needs to be done. Download the file and then use an iso burner to burn the ISO files to a disc. Place the disc in your PC then go from there.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ubuntu FTW!


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 11, 2007)

The Ubuntu iso isn't as large as the YDL (for the PS3) iso. Why is that?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 12, 2007)

Ubuntu is a Debian Linux based distribution. The .iso can range from 700 MB ~3.00 GB (Depending on what features you choose).


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2007)

Ubuntu runs better on the ps3 than Yellow Dog. Yellow Dog is also using a more dated kernel.

I also don't recommend trying Fedora on it yet. It doesn't have the optimizations, and runs slow. Not to mention, it's a bit of a PITA for a beginner to install.

Coming from someone that has experience with linux on a PS3, Ubuntu is the way to go. Here's my thread on it. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=35389

Note that I don't normally like Ubuntu either, I'm a Fedora man.


----------



## DIBL (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep, Ubuntu or Kubuntu should be fine.  I installed and configured Fedora 8, but found no reason to boot it -- I think it is slower than Ubuntu.

Mepis 7 will be released around the 20th of this month -- you might want to give that a look too.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 12, 2007)

Hmm, starting to sound like Ubuntu is the better PS3 linux. Thanks much for your input Wile


----------



## btarunr (Dec 12, 2007)

Ubuntu is the best distribution for first-time Linux users on any platform, infact I'd also suggest you take look at Xubuntu as that has a simpler interface compared to the gnome and KDE which Ubuntu and Kubuntu have respectively. Simpler interface implies that using it on a console like the PS3 would be easier due to the simpler (minimalist) interface. 

Xubuntu has the Xfce desktop environment.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 12, 2007)

Do I need to change the ISO format to another format when I burn the OS to a DVD?


----------



## DIBL (Dec 13, 2007)

You don't change the format.  You choose "burn as ISO" or "burn ISO image" in your CD burning software.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 13, 2007)

just go to nero and there'll be a button for burning backup files and stuff, and it'll burn your iso right to the disk. iso is an image of the disk


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 13, 2007)

panchoman said:


> just go to nero and there'll be a button for burning backup files and stuff, and it'll burn your iso right to the disk. iso is an image of the disk



No need, Mac has an iso burner built in.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 16, 2007)

When trying to install yellow dog I get "No VRS found". What does this mean?

EDIT: NVM, I did a installtext command and it worked fine.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 16, 2007)

So, how's YDL going?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 16, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> So, how's YDL going?



No at all, still can't find VRS after I installed it. I tried typing "ydl480i" at kboot and nothing happened. I'm not able to get to the graphic OS right now. I just get the no VRS found message and it does some command lines and then goes to blue screen.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 16, 2007)

Have you tried Ubuntu yet? It really is better.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Have you tried Ubuntu yet? It really is better.



Not yet, only because I just got YDL on a dvd and wanted to try installing it. I'll try installing ubuntu also once I get the iso mounted.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 16, 2007)

I've read that this problem may be caused by using a DVD+RW disc (which I did) instead of a DVD+R disc. 

It doesn't seem like it should matter...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 16, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> I've read that this problem may be caused by using a DVD+RW disc (which I did) instead of a DVD+R disc.
> 
> It doesn't seem like it should matter...


Some lasers don't like the dye used in RWs.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Some lasers don't like the dye used in RWs.



I just got done burning the Ubuntu ISO, the version I'm using is:

ubuntu-7.10-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso

I'm going to spend some time installing now, wish me luck.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 17, 2007)

How do I change the display mode of Ubuntu to 480i from kboot?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 17, 2007)

goood luccccckkkkkk , brave soldier 

i think its 

ps3videomode -v 1


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm in 480i mode, but it's as if my screen is shrunk and missing items. Like I can't see System and icons are missing (like firefox). When I open up evolution mail it's too large for the screen.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> I'm in 480i mode, but it's as if my screen is shrunk and missing items. Like I can't see System and icons are missing (like firefox). When I open up evolution mail it's too large for the screen.


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343113

Section 9 I believe deals with display properties.

I can't personally help you on this, as I have a 720p set.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

hmm, let me know how this goes. i am also considering install ubuntu on the ps3 but from what ive read in other forums the software is really limited. getting it to play divx and xvid files is a pain and other issues with browsing. im considering getting a bluetooth keyboard first though.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 17, 2007)

I would recommend getting a bluetooth keyboard. Furthermore, I would recommend getting a bluetooth mouse! Don't do this without an hdtv or a widescreen monitor.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> I would recommend getting a bluetooth keyboard. Furthermore, I would recommend getting a bluetooth mouse! Don't do this without an hdtv or a widescreen monitor.



yea, i was wondering though which bluetooth mice work well with the ps3. i know logitech makes a bluetooth keyboard specifically for the ps3. any ideas?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 17, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, i was wondering though which bluetooth mice work well with the ps3. i know logitech makes a bluetooth keyboard specifically for the ps3. any ideas?



There is a huge list of bluetooth mice that work well with the ps3, in general, I would just say go with the one you prefer (since they all work well).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 18, 2007)

one more question then. do the devices have to be seperate, or are they keyboards that allow usb mice to hook into them?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 18, 2007)

from what ive heard if you have an hdtv go with yellow dog. apparently it is optimized for hdtvs, while ubuntu is not. lots of complaints from ubuntu users about this.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 18, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> from what ive heard if you have an hdtv go with yellow dog. apparently it is optimized for hdtvs, while ubuntu is not. lots of complaints from ubuntu users about this.



Yes, Yellow Dog Linux is optimized for HDTV users. They even state that if you're not using your PS3 in HD, don't bother installing YDL.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> from what ive heard if you have an hdtv go with yellow dog. apparently it is optimized for hdtvs, while ubuntu is not. lots of complaints from ubuntu users about this.


That reminds me, that's the one complaint I've had with Ubuntu. It sets the res to true 720p (AKA: 1280x720), but my set's native res is actually 1366x768. There's a small black border all the way around the screen. Haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## i_dog_69 (Dec 18, 2007)

can someone point me to the most up to date free version of yellow dog for the ps3? ive been looking around and have found a couple different versions. THANKS!

p.s. maybe you could also find a link as to how to install it!


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 18, 2007)

i_dog_69 said:


> can someone point me to the most up to date free version of yellow dog for the ps3? ive been looking around and have found a couple different versions. THANKS!
> 
> p.s. maybe you could also find a link as to how to install it!



Offical download link for Yellow Dog Linux

When you mount the iso to a disc, be sure to use +r only.

Offical guide to installing Yellow Dog Linux

There are other guides out there too, just use Google to find them.


----------



## i_dog_69 (Jan 5, 2008)

hello again guys, im havinf some trouble getting YDL to work. i keep getting no VRS errors even when i use the boot loader. i cant get it to boot into  the OS. any ideas?


----------

